# Super Black HMPK x Emerald Marble PKFM?



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Heeeey all. 

So, it's T-minus 2 hours before my family and I drive up to Montana until Friday. When I get back, I plan on starting a new spawn. I've been conditioning my male superblack HMPK, Storm -











for the past few weeks. He's vibrant in color, strong-bodied, active and ready to go. The only thing I'm debating over now is which female to breed.

Here are my choices-

Sabra, an emrald-green marble FM seen here:










Aaaaand Rain, a baby-blue (which is like a light steel blue, I suppose. ) female seen here:











If I breed Sabra, she's more likely to carry the black gene, and since Storm comes from a black line, it'd rear somewhere around 10% black fry (that is IF Sabra is a black genotype), the rest being marble and turqoise. 

If I bred Rain to Storm, I'd have a spawn of close to 100% all blue fry, since Rain comes from a blue line and black is a recessive gene. That'd mean that all of the offspring would be black-genotype, so if I bred my best female F1 with Storm again, I'd have a spawn with about 50% black phenotype with 100% black genotype.

:hmm:

What do y'all think?



Oh, also, Sabra is the direct brother of Levi, here:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Where are you in CO? I may need to pick some of their fry up! Lol. Trade for some of my white fry? Lol. Personally I'd breed to the black. But you can always do two spawns!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Where are you in CO? I may need to pick some of their fry up! Lol. Trade for some of my white fry? Lol. Personally I'd breed to the black. But you can always do two spawns!


 
Hee Hee :lol: I'm in the Springs. You?

I'd be happy to do a trade. =D

The only downside of breeding to Sabra is her CRAZY jumping-gene that a lot of marbles carry. She used to look like this:











LOL
:rofl:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm in Aurora so not too far. Hmm... I think the marble would be interesting. That'll throw a few blacks.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm in Aurora so not too far. Hmm... I think the marble would be interesting. That'll throw a few blacks.


I hope so, it'll sure be an interesting spawn!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Would the two of you mind if I ask a question regarding my bettas?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

atteb said:


> Would the two of you mind if I ask a question regarding my bettas?


Sure, ask away.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Okay just lost my HMPK white male this morning. I bought this pair 2 weeks ago and very upset with the lady whom I bought them from. So here are my options tell me what you would do.

1. Order another HMPK white male from aquabid for this female

2. Mate her with a HM opaque male, he has irridencese on his body and fins, he is the one in my avatar but with more color now.

3. Mate her with a RTPK royal blue male

I love the PK in particular, white of course is my fav color, this is why I got the pair in the first place. If you can tell me what I would end up with if I paired he with the two I have as far as finnage goes and color that would be great.

Thanks for letting me jump in on your thread.....:-D

You black boy is wonderful, maybe I should go black instead of white....;-)


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i rellay like Rain


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I say go for the marble! I like how almost none look the same.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Which male would you pair with her for the marble?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

atteb said:


> Okay just lost my HMPK white male this morning. I bought this pair 2 weeks ago and very upset with the lady whom I bought them from. So here are my options tell me what you would do.
> 
> 1. Order another HMPK white male from aquabid for this female
> 
> ...



Aw, I'm so sorry to hear that he's passed. Why is it you can't stand this lady? The thing is, if the fish has been in your care for the past two weeks, it was probably either the shipping process that got to the fish, or something in the food/water. What kind of living conditions did the fish have? Do you regularly test the water? Is the temperature at the constant proper level? I'm not asking these things to belittle you at all, I'm just trying to narrow down the reasons why he died. I know its immensely frustrating when you lose a fish. I'm sure you want to do everyhing you can to prevent it from happening again. :-/ 


1.) You can of course buy another male from Aquabid, but it is expensive and risky. If money isn't a big issue, you can give it another shot. I recommend Korwhord on Aquabid, as well as NiceBettas. They are very friendly and informative.

2.) The opaque with irridencese is a good option for a clean-bodied offspring, and depending on the finnage that could be a plus too. Keep in mind that breeding a fish with in irridencesent wash can sometimes cause a batch of fry with deeper green/blue/red washes as well.

3.) I would not recommend breeding a rosetail in this situation, as it could very possibly produce offspring with many defects such as small ventrals, small bodies, bad scaling and susceptibility to disease. They are pretty, yes, but they are still a very new strain and are very risky. I'd say unless your focused on improving RTs specifically, don't do it.

4.) Of course, you can always keep in touch and get a few of my black/marbles this summer.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

kfryman said:


> I say go for the marble! I like how almost none look the same.


That's true! :-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Agreed. I have personally had issues with Korwhord (terrible shipment none of the fish lived past a week.... 7 fish dead in a week). I have some whites spawning this week if you can wait


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

You are all so kind in your offerings but I am from Canada so that does not help me out, but thanks for the thought....:-D

This pair was from Xman bettas. One reason I am having issues with this lady is she has not been upfront and honest from the beginning with me. When I asked where this pair came from she ignored my messages and would not reply. She at first said Korwhord, when I emailed them and they looked back they did not sell any fish to her. So what I did was contact our one and only trans shipper here in Canada and he looked back and said they 100% came from Xman Bettas. So I then let her know and she played dumb about it all. But that was okay at least I knew where they came from and put my mind at ease.

Korwhord has some nice looking fish for sure, sorry to hear MrVampire that you have had issues with them. They are one breeder that is highly recommended to me from many. But I guess its a chance one takes. I do think that these bettas have a really hard time with not only the traveling, handling but also when they do arrive at their final destination and different water etc. Its so hard on them. So I will have to really think about this long and hard.

All my bettas are kept in 1 gal tanks, water temp 78 degrees, water changes often with treated water. I feed a mix of pellet and frozen foods. So I think I am giving them good housing but maybe this guy just could not handle it all and I am so sad today as he was beautiful.

So now, what do I do. I think I will "try" and pair my HM male with the HMPK female and see what I get. I really love the color white and I don't mind working on it if I get some fry with wash and maybe just maybe there will be some nice solid white with no wash....:lol:

One last thing, if any of you have time and can go and look on aquabid and see the whites available at the moment and give me any feed back on what you see there and breeders as I don't know them at all that would be really helpful. I would want a HMPK white.

Thank you KadenJames for letting me hijack your thread here for some help. I hope you have some very nice babies from that handsome black. :-D


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

I like the first girl


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Agreed. I have personally had issues with Korwhord (terrible shipment none of the fish lived past a week.... 7 fish dead in a week). I have some whites spawning this week if you can wait


:shock: Really?! That is horrible! I'm very surprised, my experiences have always been good. Those darn Thai, playing favorites. ;-)


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

atteb said:


> You are all so kind in your offerings but I am from Canada so that does not help me out, but thanks for the thought....:-D
> 
> This pair was from Xman bettas. One reason I am having issues with this lady is she has not been upfront and honest from the beginning with me. When I asked where this pair came from she ignored my messages and would not reply. She at first said Korwhord, when I emailed them and they looked back they did not sell any fish to her. So what I did was contact our one and only trans shipper here in Canada and he looked back and said they 100% came from Xman Bettas. So I then let her know and she played dumb about it all. But that was okay at least I knew where they came from and put my mind at ease.
> 
> ...



You know, I actually came across the most stunning white doubletail on AB today. It's from the seller Patsayawan, who is pretty trustworthy and has sold nearly a thousand auctions with one iffy review. This DT has nearly PERFECT conformation:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333020622

O____O


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Pewmew said:


> I like the first girl


Thank you! :tongue:


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

yep! the more I look at your bettas the more I like it ))) I'll be interested in a pair in the future from you most likely if you decide to sell in the future


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes i would go with the first girl, unless you want many black geno types, is the male from a "Solid" black line? or he has some other coloration (Geno)?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

**stalks thread** I'd go for the first girl. She's just so darn cute!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Pewmew said:


> yep! the more I look at your bettas the more I like it ))) I'll be interested in a pair in the future from you most likely if you decide to sell in the future


No problem! I'll be sure to give this forum pick of the litter before they go to auctions.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> yes i would go with the first girl, unless you want many black geno types, is the male from a "Solid" black line? or he has some other coloration (Geno)?


Yep, Storm comes from a solid line of geno & phenotype superblack halfmoon plakats. =D Should certainly be interesting to watch.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

lvandert said:


> **stalks thread** I'd go for the first girl. She's just so darn cute!


:lol: I agree!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Super blacks are fun! My 1 1/2 year old female passed away this past summer. One of the funniest fish I had!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have a black orchid only :lol: but he is a CT, grumpy sometimes XP


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Super blacks are really the only reliable blacks. Melanos are hard to produce, marble based may end up changing, orchid ends up with too much blue.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, and they are much more expensive.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I got mine from Chaba for a good deal  I personally buy most of my bettas from him because he doesn't post many bettas but when he does they are AMAZING. Just look at my avatar male


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

@BL: they shouldn't be because they're being mass produced in the sense that many breeders breed them. And this trait breeds true, plus no infertile female.

The problem I've noticed with super black (SB) in my area is that none of the clean blacks are of show quality (SQ). Most of them (both clean SB and the ones with white on fins) have dippy heads, and average finnage.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

indjo said:


> @BL: they shouldn't be because they're being mass produced in the sense that many breeders breed them. And this trait breeds true, plus no infertile female.
> 
> The problem I've noticed with super black (SB) in my area is that none of the clean blacks are of show quality (SQ). Most of them (both clean SB and the ones with white on fins) have dippy heads, and average finnage.


Well most of the really good looking (SQ) SB's I see are the expensive ones. Lately all I've been seeing are the orchids. I like the orchids, but they dont look very clean. It's usually the finnage that looks the worse.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought I commented on your (OP) original post .... sorry.

If possible, get a super black female. It would be a shame to lose it's color. But if he's from a true black line, you should get some black fry. Oh, I'd go with the first female.

@BL: Yeah the SQ SB could get ridiculously expensive. But non SQ should cost the same as other colors.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just saw an amazing SQ HMPK orchid make that has almost no blue, ur on his caudal rays. Only $1 as of now and no reserve and you could get him for as little as $16 total if no one else bids in him. Really quite nice if you ask me!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Sabra and Storm are spawning as I type.  lots and lots of eggs. Will be setting up a spawn log if all goes well.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great to hear! When you get a chance take some pictures.


----------

